# Is this the biggest challenge our kids and grandchildren face?



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 27, 2013)

_http://theweek.com/article/index/25...he-real-life-version-of-the-zombie-apocalypse This scares the crap out of me_


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 27, 2013)

I only had to read the first paragraph to know what you are saying. I have to agree with you, after seeing a few spots on the news recently, and have experts speak about it, its a scary thought that needs some big time attention. Almost as if the bacteria rallied and started a war against us.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 27, 2013)

fake.





My Dr. won't issue antibiotics unless you really need them.  My last Dr. would issue them like candy.  The wife and I told the guy many times that we didn't need them.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm a lucky fella. I rarely get sick, and when I do it takes alot to take anything for it. I won't even take the flu shot


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 27, 2013)

my key thought is don't open your body, keep it closed at all cost. how many people in hospitals suffer infections, especially the aged and youngsters


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd almost be worried about the generation after my kids more than my kids themselves. Both my kids are like me, they rarely get sick. But as the changes are happening with pathogens and anti-biotics I'm guessing the next 2 generations to come may be more affected than our kids today.

They also have to be concerned about where they live soon too. After seeing a few documentaries on global warming, places like Boston and New York could be taking on water  in the not too distant future.


----------



## georgepds (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmmm.. y'all have heard that you have more bacterial cells than mammal cell, by a factor of 10. Since I learned this fact, each time I have a movement,  I regard it as I do losses from a major firestorm ( especially when I've had chilli for diner) . 

So many lives down the toilet (so to speak)


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 27, 2013)

AB resistance is a major issue.  Most of the resistance mechanisms are generic, like molecules that pump every foreign small molecule out of the bacterial cell.  There is no guarantee that we CAN engineer the next generation of AB drugs.  

In other news, it is increasingly clear that those 'symbiotic' bacteria often had regulatory functions in the host---us.  Killing all your bacteria won't kill you, but it will make you less healthy, potentially causing a variety of chronic dysfunctions. In some sense, we are all ecosystems.  Before penicillin, the human ecosystem was like the New World or an amazonian rainforest of bacteria.  After the megadoses of ABs when we were kids, our current bacterial ecosystems are more like NYC central park...lots of pigeons, sparrows and rats (metaphorically speaking).  There are folks out there collecting the skin swabs and poo of aboriginals before all of our co-evolved biota have been wiped out, they may end up saving us all in the end.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 27, 2013)

And to the OP....No, global warming is.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 27, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I'm a lucky fella. I rarely get sick, and when I do it takes alot to take anything for it. I won't even take the flu shot


 

get the flu shot, it is a mild form of the virus. it stimulates your immune system to react.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 27, 2013)

our species has been successful due to brain power. somewhere out there, or maybe not even born yet, is the next Fleming. could be a genetic solution, or some other solution i cannot even fathom. at some point our run will be over whatever we do or don't do.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 27, 2013)

If Fleming had been an OCD dish-washer, he never would have discovered the mold. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Fleming

Gives hope to all of us slobs.


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2013)

There have


woodgeek said:


> And to the OP....No, global warming is.


Climate change is definitely putting bugs and fungi on the move. Scientific American has an article this month on a fungus coming from doug firs that can be fatal. There have been 3 variations that have broken out on Vancouver Island and in the Cascades in WA and OR and several deaths as a result.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2013)

So why is NO one clamoring for the Govt to deem illegal or the food industry to STOP using antibiotics for growth stimulants.Short term benefits for long term misery.  All in the name of the almighty dollar we do this to ourselves.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2013)

Hell AB resistance ain't the only issue 19 months ago a doc prescribed Cipro for me. Within 2 1/2 days one ankle started hurting and the next day the other one and my calves caught fire. Seems they have known not to give Cipro to people over sixty for years and still do it. It alters the DNA in your tendons. And often the Achilles blows out.

I now have the legs and ankles of an 80 year old, at 65. 

Watch carefully what antibiotics they give ya folks.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 28, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> So why is NO one clamoring for the Govt to deem illegal or the food industry to STOP using antibiotics for growth stimulants.Short term benefits for long term misery.  All in the name of the almighty dollar we do this to ourselves.



Scientists were clamoring for this 20 years ago....the horse has now left the barn.  As for why nothing was done, you are right on: $.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 28, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Watch carefully what antibiotics they give ya folks.



Indeed: http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/10/popular-antibiotics-may-carry-serious-side-effects/?_r=0


----------



## Where2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Doesn't phase me at all. Death is certain, "when" is the part of our lives in question. The whole subject is a regular discussion I have with my friends and doctors in the health care profession.

I've already fought battles with resistant strains of bacteria. What might amaze you is the length of time it takes to diagnose someone suffering from the effects of resistant strains of bacteria. Sometimes it takes years, and having two different university hospital pathology departments review the data.

My likelihood of dying in an automobile crash while commuting is still far higher than my likelihood of meeting my demise from resistant bacteria. I spend at least 5 hours a week worrying about dying in an automobile crash. Coincidentally, that's the same amount of time I spend commuting each week. I don't spend nearly that much time worrying about bacteria...

Antibiotics play a vital role in modern medicine. Like all modern medicines they are not without side-effects, and a good health care practitioner must weigh the options of whether the benefits out weigh the potential side effects to the patient.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 28, 2013)

At the same time our kids and our grand kids have to fight this,they will have less money to do so, burdened with all the debt we leave them so we could party with abandon for 20 years. It will take them a 100 to pay it back if ever. They may curse for that as well as foolish farm practices.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 28, 2013)

The Matrix was right. Humans are a virus. Neither life nor the environment which sustains life will be healthy until humans are exterminated. Human greed will be the human end song. Blessed Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys are downers.  The world has never been perfect. 

I think we have built a world filled with miracles for our children.  Now we just have to make sure they all have access to it.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 29, 2013)

we live in the best time possible, for most of history, humans were not able to live as long or as healthy, death hunger and cold were the norm.
All you carbon warming believers should be happy, after all we are over-populated, right? the only answer I see to your world view is a human die off to sustainable levels, managed by an all powerfull world govt.
("earth in the balance")


----------



## semipro (Nov 29, 2013)

Whether microbes, cosmic radiation, asteroids, etc. there's no shortage of things out there that see us as food, hosts, or are just totally ambivalent as to the fate of humans.
The notion of "man versus everything" is outdated.  We've been given the intellect that should allow us to stay one step ahead of threats without resorting to a totally adversarial relationship with our environment and those we share it with.
If we want survive as a species it seems the best thing we can do is to preserve this incredible home of ours and try to live within the constraints placed on us by our environment. 
We can't continue to defecate in our dens and expect there will always be a better one to move on to.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> You guys are downers.  The world has never been perfect.
> 
> I think we have built a world filled with miracles for our children.  Now we just have to make sure they all have access to it.


And can afford it. (big if )


----------



## btuser (Nov 29, 2013)

We will come up with something, but it may not be quick enough.  EEE and West Nile virus is just the tip of the iceberg.  The bugs are on the move.


----------



## WidowMaker (Nov 29, 2013)

The biggest threat to our kids and grandkids future reside in Wa. DC.....


----------



## begreen (Nov 29, 2013)

Let's keep the politics out of this or the thread will be canned.


----------



## mithesaint (Nov 30, 2013)

btuser said:


> We will come up with something, but it may not be quick enough.  EEE and West Nile virus is just the tip of the iceberg.  The bugs are on the move.



This.  Viruses are going to be what causes the most problems.  Think back to all the major epidemics and pandemics.  Viruses are much more contagious, spread much faster, and kill  much easier than bacteria, resistant or not.


----------



## btuser (Nov 30, 2013)

mithesaint said:


> This.  Viruses are going to be what causes the most problems.  Think back to all the major epidemics and pandemics.


We may end up changing our fashion/behavior habits, or going back to them.  Gloves are due for a comeback, maybe even hats with veils made from anti-microbial fabrics.
Form following function again.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 30, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> You guys are downers.  The world has never been perfect.
> 
> I think we have built a world filled with miracles for our children.  Now we just have to make sure they all have access to it.




We're being overwhelmed with "miracles".  We need to learn to discern the useful ones from mere gadgetry and refine them for our best purposes.  

Kudos to the creators and participants of this web site for fostering this effort.  Thanks to all!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldnt downplay how nasty resistant bacteria can be. When my wife worked in the hospital they where more scared of MRSA patients than anything else.....  That bug is nasyty and there are more and more resitant strains.

Overuse of antibiotics is being compounded with over use of antibacterial cleaners.....


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 1, 2013)

I think we need to blame all the people who quite their antibiotics 2/3 of the way thru a prescription because they "felt better".

I personally think our kids will have a harder time dealing with their carpel tunnel at the age of 25-30 than too many AB resistant bugs...


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 4, 2013)

And then there are things like this. Very Sad
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...g-amoeba-annie-bahneman-pam-parasite/3633531/


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 4, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> And then there are things like this. Very Sad
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...g-amoeba-annie-bahneman-pam-parasite/3633531/


 
Very sad indeed.... I think I will sleep in my 3 year old's bed tonight. Not an alarmist, just appreciating what I have.


----------

